# Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Mil-Dot Illuminated Matte Black CRF-650 only $119.99



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Mil-Dot Illuminated Matte Black (Part# CRF-650-AOHT)* was originally $219.99 now *only $119.99 While Supply Lasts*










We just cut a deal with Vortex to purchase their remaining inventory on this great scope. At this price of just $119.99 there is nothing in a 4-16x50 Illuminated available that competes.

*Crossfire 4-16x50 AO Riflescope*

Only one thing separates you from the fray of wannabe trophy hunters. A trophy. But that's okay. We can help with that. That's right, you can make big things happen when you take aim behind the Vortex Crossfire riflescope. Built to exceed the performance standards of similarly-priced riflescopes, the Crossfire riflescope is standing by-ready and more than willing to assist you with filling that tag.
•4-16x50 riflescope is ideal for tactical, long range, and predator/varmint, and target applications.
•Illuminated Mil Dot reticle is useful for helping estimate range, windage and bullet hold-over. Good for long distance shooters and hunters who need the ranging ability. The Mil Dot subtensions are accurate at 14x.
•Adjustable objective (AO) allows maximum precision on small targets.
•30mm main tube offers improved windage and elevation adjustment along with greater strength.
•Tall capped turrets allow quick and easy field adjustments.

*Optical Features:*

*Fully Multi-Coated Lenses*
Increase light transmission with multiple anti-reflective coatings on all air-to-glass surfaces.

*Construction Features:*

*Illuminated Reticle*
Electronic illumination aids in low light visibility of reticle. Battery included. Originating from the US Marine Corps., this reticle is useful for helping estimate range, windage, and bullet hold-over. Good for long distance shooters and hunters needing ranging ability during extra-low light conditions









*30 mm Tube*
Allows greater windage and elevation adjustment travel along with greater strength compared to the one-inch tube.

*One-Piece Tube*
Maximizes strength and waterproofness.

*Aircraft-Grade Aluminum*
Premium grade of aluminum, valued for fatigue resistance.

*Fast Focus Eyepiece*
Allows quick and easy reticle focusing.

*Tall Capped Turrets*
Maximizes ease of windage and elevation adjustments in the field.

*Reset Turrets*
Allow re-indexing of the turret housing to zero after sighting in the riflescope-generally requires use of a coin or wrench.

*Adjustable Objective*
Uses an adjustment mechanism on the objective lens to fine-tune focus for the purpose of reducing parallax shooting error.

*Sunshade*
Reduces glare and sun reflection off the objective lens.

*Waterproof*
O-ring seals prevent moisture, dust, and debris from getting inside the tube for reliable performance in all environments.

*Fogproof*
Barrels are filled with nitrogen gas to inhibit internal fogging.

*Shockproof*
Lenses are locked in place, fore and aft, with machined locking rings to remain in perfect alignment and withstand recoil and impact.

*Hard Anodized Finish*
Hard-coat anodization is durable; the low-glare matte helps camouflage the shooter's position

*Specs:*
Objective Lens Diameter: 50 mm
Eye Relief: 3.1-3.3 inches
Field of View: 27.5-6.8 feet/100 yards
Tube Size: 30 mm
Turret Style: Tall capped 
Adjustment Graduation: 1/4 MOA 
Max Elevation Adjustment: 100 MOA 
Max Windage Adjustment: 100 MOA 
Parallax Setting: 10 yards to Infinity 
Length: 14.2 inches
Weight: 25.9 ounces


















Please call this order in to Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 or order it on our site and type in *$119.99 Forum Special* in the note area and we will refund the difference back to you.

Happy New Year


----------

